
Apple's Comments on the Federal Automated Vehicles Policy - ggggpppp
https://www.regulations.gov/contentStreamer?documentId=NHTSA-2016-0090-1115&attachmentNumber=1&disposition=attachment&contentType=pdf
======
snowwrestler
Presumably this got posted because it is tacit confirmation that Apple is
working on a car, or at least thinking about it. The comments themselves don't
seem particularly surprising or noteworthy.

Although I do think it's funny that even Apple's _legal comments to federal
regulators_ use the same font and whitespace conventions as their marketing
stuff.

~~~
Waterluvian
The way to do branding right is to make it part of your DNA, not just a tool
to deploy when you think branding matters.

------
gumby
The only interesting thing in this is their recommendations (which perhaps are
similar/identical to those of other companies; I didn't dig around on the gov
web site).

They remind me of FDA drug testing regulations (Section 505 of Food, Drug, and
Cosmetic Act if you care): what you actually ask for is a waiver of the law
against prosecution for administering an unlicensed drug, saying, "if I make
compound X using process Y and then give it to a specific subset of people
using protocol Z then please don't prosecute me as I think this will not be an
undue risk due to A, B and C"

Not a bad model to use.

